# I want the decals gone!! Anyone have luck with this?



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

No, I'm not a bike snob. I've been riding my Moto Ti CX bike for a couple of years now. I scream the the praises of BD whenever someone asks me , "What's a Motobecane?". I just cant stand the decals! I must remove them, I cant take it anymore! If they were a nice font, something retro perhaps, I would have no problem with them. 

How can I safely remove them from my Ti frame? Help. It does not appear that they can be peeled away.


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

Not my favorite decals either though totally pleased with BD and my Ti Heat. My LBS removed the glaring ones from top and down tubes. The others -- small ones -- remain in place. Fantastic job! Realize that kills warranty but if I face that problem will simply buy another frame from BD. My suggestion is to check with your LBS.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Assuming no clear-coat, I have heard of two methods - acetone (eg. nail polish remover or undiluted acetone from the h/w store) or heat gun. I have no experience of either. You can search for them on google and find plenty of hits (eg. acetone decals). Take all necessary precautions, try in a small hidden spot first, don't blame me if anything goes wrong, etc. HTH.


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

For future reference:

I removed decals on a Litespeed using mineral spirits and a blow dryer. Use the flow dryer on hot and heat up the decal. Then using a credit card like scraper (perhaps you have one for certain cookie pans or for doing dishes), you can scrape away the decal. It works best to use one hand to heat the decal and the other to scrape.

Then I used the mineral spirits to remove the "gunk" adhesive residue.

I then applied new decals.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

Acetone works just fine. Any cloth soaking it in acetone and rubbing the heck out of the decals will do it after a little while. Its not fast but they do come off.


----------



## Buckeye Jim (Nov 10, 2009)

Just removed the decals and head badge from my Motobecane, acetone works really well on every thing but the glue that holds the head badge on. Keep soaking with acetone and used a plastice puddy kinfe. I can still see where the decals were, may need to get some polish and shine the frame to make it blend in.


----------



## GotCat6 (Dec 11, 2011)

everyone keeps referring to acetone when this question comes up. but I haven't seen any info on one little detail: Is there any type of residue / ghost image left upon close inspection after wiping the decals off with acetone?

Also another interesting question to those who did remove the decals: Do you regret it?


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

No ghosts in wake of my bike shop removing mine. Also no regrets. Bare titanium truly a plus!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting my aluminum moto powder-coated. 

But I should just buy a new frame...


----------

